# want to study nursing in Brussels



## ogechi (Jun 1, 2016)

I currently graduated from a university in nigeria but I intend studying nursing in any of the haute ecole in Brussels but the information provided in there site are not clear, I will appreciate any candid advice concerning any of the schools thanks.


----------

